# What is the best brand of budget lights?



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2010)

There are so many names, Romisen, Ultrafire, Solarforce, Small Sun, Uniquefire, Akoray, etc. I have heard some say that Romisen was better than the rest but I have also heard people say Small Sun is good and Solarforce as well. 

Any truth to this or is luck of the draw and dependant on what model you buy?


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 8, 2010)

Romisen all the way. I have heard good things about SF lights and i didnt think they were even considered as a budget light.


----------



## rje58 (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree with alfreddajero: Romisen is the best budget brand, nothing even comes close! and I also agree that Solarforce has broken thru as a mainstream producer and not a "budget" manufacturer.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 8, 2010)

I only have experience with Ultrafire and Romisen. They both seem to be machined well and they both can have their issues as well. I don't think QC is all that great with any of the Chinese lights. They can usually be made to work with a little going over though.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 8, 2010)

My vote goes to Solarforce. :thumbsup:


----------



## old4570 (Feb 8, 2010)

Smallsun ?????? 

*.*Fire , all of mine have been good . 
Romisen = About the same as the *.*fire .. I own both and there about the same .. 

Akoray - Very much depends on the model you buy . 

Solarforce = Fighting way above its weight class [ L2 models ] Best buy in 09


----------



## shark_za (Feb 9, 2010)

Solarforce has proven itself as a top notch performer. 
I have had no problems with Romisen.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

Solarforce, Romisen and ITP are my favs.


----------



## Ecolang (Feb 9, 2010)

One reason these brands are less expensive is that quality control can be spotty - and a well reviewed and successful model may be modified to reduce production costs - see the tales on the Ultrafire C3 stainless steel models and the Akoray K-106 programmable.

In my experience the first ones made are usually the best.

That said, I've never had a dud Romisen but have had universally bad experiences with MTE lights.

Others regard MTE as one of the better brands though - experiences vary.


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 9, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Solarforce, Romisen and ITP are my favs.


+1


----------



## p moore (Feb 10, 2010)

make that +2


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 10, 2010)

I am not sure I would class ITP as budget, just very good value. 

To me a budget light is one sold directly from China, with lower QC. Any light sold by a European/US dealer should have decent QC or the dealer would not stock them due to excessive returns. Do those cheap lights in the local DIY stores have a 10% failure rate?


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

LeifUK said:


> I am not sure I would class ITP as budget, just very good value.
> 
> To me a budget light is one sold directly from China, with lower QC. ...



:thinking: So you think that brand and product recommendations in the Budget light forum should be of poor quality junk with an unacceptably high failure rate?

So I can't recommend a $14 Fenix E01 in this forum?

If this is what moderators had in mind for this new sub-forum.. I don't think I want to be in here. I really hope CPF moderators don't want a "junk-light" sub forum on CPF, DX has their own forum for that.


----------



## Lux007 (Feb 17, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> :thinking: So you think that brand and product recommendations in the Budget light forum should be of poor quality junk with an unacceptably high failure rate?
> 
> So I can't recommend a $14 Fenix E01 in this forum?
> 
> If this is what moderators had in mind for this new sub-forum.. I don't think I want to be in here. I really hope CPF moderators don't want a "junk-light" sub forum on CPF, DX has their own forum for that.



Agree. Budget should be based on cost. Heck, over time, I expect to start seeing premium/elite lights and budget lights meet in the middle....premium lights getting less expensive and budget lights improving in quality!


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 18, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> I really hope CPF moderators don't want a "junk-light" sub forum on CPF, DX has their own forum for that.


 
wow - I guess one mans gold is another ones' junk. I love my Fenix ld20+, but I sure use the heck out of my cheapos too. There is a price-point for everything....some of them (cheapos) actually offer good value for money IMHO.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

tundraotto said:


> wow - I guess one mans gold is another ones' junk. I love my Fenix ld20+, but I sure use the heck out of my cheapos too. There is a price-point for everything....some of them (cheapos) actually offer good value for money IMHO.



Agree, a budget light forum should be about getting the most value for your $$$.

If you read the comment made by LeifUK, he is of the belief that this forum should be a place to recommend poor QC and high failure rate products.

I don't think I belong in this sub-forum.... I'll just lurk I guess


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 19, 2010)

I would call the itp eos I just got a budget light (along with the rest in that line). I also own a ss ultrafire c3. Other than all Romisen lights, those have been the standout budget Chinese stuff.

The little aaa romisen on dx (with the crenelated bezel) is one of the best buys ever. That is my budget buy of the thread.


----------



## aim54x (Feb 20, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> The little aaa romisen on dx (with the crenelated bezel) is one of the best buys ever. That is my budget buy of the thread.



Which one is that? I am on the market for a small AAA with good runtime to replace my Mag Solitaire on my keys. Fenix E01 is winning so far


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 20, 2010)

nothing wrong with an E01. you CAN do more for the money...A20 is about the same size...


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 20, 2010)

aim54x said:


> Which one is that? I am on the market for a small AAA with good runtime to replace my Mag Solitaire on my keys. Fenix E01 is winning so far



I suggest the ITP A3, best for the price with 3 modes.


----------



## aim54x (Feb 20, 2010)

I should divert you guys back to the thread on this issue of the mag solitaire replacement....sorry for the hijack

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262387


----------



## vali (Feb 20, 2010)

tundraotto said:


> nothing wrong with an E01. you CAN do more for the money...A20 is about the same size...



Yeah, but the cells are not in the same price league...

Back from the off-topic, I think the best "pure" budget brand is Romisen from my experience. Zero issues with any of the Romisens I have, but I think they can improve the things without being more expensive changing minor details. For example, in the multimode RC-N3, just changing the memory from 30 seconds to 2 or 3 will be a big improvement without (I think) needing to spent more making the light. 

Aside from the obvious things like the HAIII, better QC, tougher circuits, etc, the attention to small details is what make the premiun lights worth.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Feb 20, 2010)

I have an r2 UltraFire that takes 18650 batteries, and I love it


----------



## godlight (Feb 21, 2010)

Romisen, Tank007, Solarforce, akoray, iTP


----------



## march.brown (Feb 21, 2010)

Without doubt top of the list, my two 18650 Solarforce L2 torches, 5 mode with memory (sand colour) plus my Solarforce L2i single mode (modified to take 18650) sand colour.

Trustfire F20 single AA, 5 mode with memory, with pocket clip, great EDC.

Saiko SA-8, best value for money (3AAA or 18650) ... No home should be without one or two of these.

ZhongSheng 3AAA (Eneloops or similar) , dirt cheap and great to keep in the car along with the Saiko ... Well, you have to have a second torch in the car haven't you.

Romisen RC-U4 ... 18650 or 3AAA ... I should have had another Solarforce as they are gorgeous in the sand colour ... Don't get me wrong, the Romisen works OK but I just prefer the Solarforces.


----------



## Lux007 (Feb 22, 2010)

+1 on Romisen...although you may have to fine tune some of the examples your receive, I don't really hear many horror stories. I have a UniqueFire AA-S1 on the way so I'm crossing my fingers they aren't too bad either.


----------



## mccririck (Feb 24, 2010)

When you guys talk about fine tuning what do you mean?


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 24, 2010)

Clean and lube the threads......tighten up the switch retaining ring.....at least this is what i do whenever a new light comes to my home.


----------

